# Thank you, Predatortalk family



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wanted to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers and thoughts sent for my family during the loss of my dad.... We are doing good but its just hard to believe he is not here anymore...
Everyone please do me a favor, Tell your parents, wife/husband and kids that you love them every day that they are alive...It could be your last chance ---- please do that....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Autumnrider.... I'll get right to it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am right behind you Don, and yes thank you Rider. It is important for those around us to know they are appreciated and loved. Just saying...aww they know I love em is not enough. And when you do say it...express it with meaning.

Thank you for telling us, it says alot about your character.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome Autumnrider, I hope time helps ease your loss. Very true, I never like to leave on a bad word as you don't know whats around the corner.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Will do and hope things get better for you in the near future.


----------

